

When I got fired from my own company - kirillzubovsky
http://marcbarros.com/when-i-got-fired-from-my-own-company

======
joshfraser
It takes a lot of courage to share something like this publicly. The social
dynamics in our community ensure that most of these stories never get told.
Huge props to Marc for being so transparent and open.

